

Don't Call Yourself A Programmer, And Other Career Advice (2011) - Katelyn
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/

======
stevekwan
Although there is some solid advice and insight in here, there's also a lot of
really questionable stuff. Following a lot of this advice, particularly around
self-promotion and navigating within a company, could be very limiting in
terms of personal and professional growth.

The author's attitude really doesn't make it easy to get on board with him
either.

